# blower motor fuse issue



## dansolo86 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey everyone, got a 2006 pathfinder. Been having a big problem with my blower motor not working. intially the blower worked and then only on high. Not too long ago it stopped working altogether. Now i first went after the blower motor, because i got under the dash and banged around and it would come on and sound like shit! so i replaced it and it didnt fix the problem, i blew the blower motor fuse. So my next step was the resistor,which also didnt seem to fix the issue. For some reason i keep blowing one of the blower motor fuses. Now keep in mind i returned the new blower motor and put the old one back in. Could it be possible the blower motor and the resistor were both junk? Any help would be appreciated. I also read that pathfinders have a amplifier also?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it has a manual-style heater system, it has a blower motor resistor that is used to control the fan speed. When these fail, it will typically result in having only the highest fan speed working and not working on all other speeds. On those with automatic climate controls, there is a "fan blower amp" rather than a blower motor resistor. When blower amps fail, they typically cause the fan to run at highest speed all the time and you can't turn it off. Since you say you replaced the resistor, I'm assuming you have manual heater controls. If a blower motor is drawing too much amperage, it can cause the blower resistor to burn out and if it drawing a lot, it will eventually burn out the fuse. First of all, I never recommend replacing anything without diagnosing the problem properly. Second, while genuine Nissan parts can be expensive, they are typically better quality and less prone to problems that aftermarket parts, which is what I am assuming you used? There are downloadable service manuals for 2006 Pathfinders on the web. Try the "knowledge base" at NissanForums.com or the service manual sections at Nico Club's website. It gives wiring diagrams and diagnostic steps that will instruct you how to properly component test the resistor using an ohmmeter or multi-meter, as well as other parts of the system. There's a very good possibility that the original motor is bad and caused the original resistor to fail. 
I should also make you aware that there is a Nissan technical service bulletin addressing inoperative blower motors in 2005-10 Pathfinders/Xterras/Frontiers due to water intrusion into the blower motor. There is a service kit to correct the cowl and blower motor replacement is instructed. The bulletin is #NTB10-055 and you can download it at the "knowledge base" at NissanHelp.com.

2006 Nissan Pathfinder Service Bulletins - Nissanhelp.com


----------



## stan1962 (Oct 16, 2017)

hello I have 2006 Altima 2.5 s lost full blower fan ,tried to replace resister and the blue square box behind fuse box .if I leave the resister in plugged fuses stat plug it in both fuses blow ,help please.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Stan you should post in the Altima section, though what smj said applies to your vehicle as well. Are you sure you have the correct parts?


----------

